# ALL COMMERCIAL MEMBERS PLEASE READ



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Please note that the AKFF commercial terms and conditions have recently been updated.

To ensure that all members who are involved in the fishing/tackle/kayaking trade (or who receive sponsorship from any of the above) comply with our site policy, would all of these members please ensure they are aware of our terms and conditions which can be found here viewtopic.php?f=30&t=8080&p=86005#p86005

Thanks.


----------

